# interfaz con puerto USB



## bloodsudaca (Jul 20, 2010)

Alguien m puede recomendar un libro, una pagina o un metodo en programación para el manejo del puerto USB, tal cual como se maneja el paralelo o el serial.
Gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 20, 2010)

El control de este puerto no es tan sencillo pero vale la pena;
en el foro ya hay este tema en discusión.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## bloodsudaca (Jul 20, 2010)

y necesariamente se tiene que hacer con PIC?
no existe un conversor directo a paralelo o algo así?


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 20, 2010)

En el mercado si los hay ya echos, pero hacer uno en cierto modo no conviene ya que te cuesta más caro que comprar solo el adaptador.











También, no es necesario hacerlo con un PIC, ya que si hay chips (como el FT232BM) o micro-controladores que integren un módulo USB, se puede hacer.


----------



## bloodsudaca (Jul 20, 2010)

pues es que realicé un proyecto con paralelo y lo quiero pasar a USB, cual será la mejor manera sin tener que modificar demasiado el codigo que tengo en c #


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 22, 2010)

Y lo que pasa es que quieras o no el código para el control del puerto USB no es para nada similar al control por el puerto paralelo ....ya que en el segundo la transferencia de datos se hace de forma directa con el hardware...en cambio en el puerto USB hay que comunicarse con el handler o manejador del dispositivo para que este este atento a paquetes de datos que provengan del dispositivo asi como tambien a los paquetes de datos que salen ...etc. La forma más facil de comunicarte con un dispositivo por USB que no sea por el adaptador es el chip FT232 o similares o un microcontrolador.
Saludos !!


----------



## Meta (Jul 22, 2010)

Acaba de publicar el manual sobre le puerto paralelo LPT con Visual Studio Express que puedes ver aquí. Moyano poco a poco lo está haciendo en PDF con el USB, le queda genial. Paso a paso se consigue, he hecho el puerto serie y paralelo. mientras él lo hace en USB, todavía me centro en Linux que mucha gente lo quieren para sus proyectos.

Ver visor.

Saludo.


----------

